# Got a British car, show it off!



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

This'll be a short thread then!!:lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Well mine was built in Swindon....


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


>


Love it!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry that jag is now Indian :lol:

Think Morgan are one of the last true British Marques


----------



## JimboRRS (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's my great British car!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

suspal said:


> Sorry that jag is now Indian :lol:
> 
> Think Morgan are one of the last true British Marques


Owned. But designed a built in Britain. 

Are Apple Chinese?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Owned. But designed a built in Britain.
> 
> Are Apple Chinese?


Might as well be the chinese own America :lol:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

New:










Old:










Both of them together:










More pictures in my Land Rover thread if any of you are interested:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=323990&highlight=Let's+see+some+Land+Rovers!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Rover 220 turbo coupe


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Knob off Yanks....


Peter up the Gorge by Pandy100, on Flickr


----------



## kartman (Aug 2, 2012)

The original of course


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Same here


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

If Jaguar are Indian then Lambos are German.


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

My MG TF 160


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^

Love the look of the later TF's.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Rover 220 turbo coupe


Damn I miss mine!


----------



## dabhand (Jun 16, 2013)

My Coupe


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

here's mine


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

harmonic said:


> If Jaguar are Indian then Lambos are German.


Possession is nine-tenths of the law :lol:


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

fattail95 said:


> Same here


Looks like Beachy Head :thumb:


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Pandy said:


> Knob off Yanks....
> 
> 
> 
> Peter up the Gorge by Pandy100, on Flickr


That metro is TREMENDOUS!!


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

My trusty MG ZS  nice and British


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

dabhand said:


> My Coupe


*Is that Clarkson stood there...*


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

No pics of mine yet as its waiting to be built at Castle Bromwich


----------



## Teglman (Feb 18, 2014)

I will sure bring the topic up again later this spring when the Jag XK 120 (1953) is back from body work in Germany and have been detailed as well.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Mine


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Another Landie at last! We seem to be in the minority on here!:wave:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Another Landie at last! We seem to be in the minority on here!:wave:


Could be the size of them:lol: .....hard :buffer: work, but worth it :thumb:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> Rover 220 turbo coupe


Nice FDH mate. Wanted one of these when I had mine..


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

lofty said:


> No pics of mine yet as its waiting to be built at Castle Bromwich


F-Type


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

AS_BO said:


> That metro is TREMENDOUS!!


It's never been called that before, thanks :thumb:

Unfortunately ATM it is f*****, off the road awaiting a strip down and repairs/restoration.


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

My two motors, although owned by foreign companies they where both built in Britain and I consider to be British.


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

srhutch said:


> Looks like Beachy Head :thumb:


You're right :thumb:


----------



## Brad252 (Jun 5, 2012)

Real Mini :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here are my two British built cars:





:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Here is mine, a 1983 Reliant Rialto Saloon.

Its off being painted just now and has had a good clean inside and out and a bit (read expensive) engine work done.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mini Mayfair 1990 or 91? Can't remember as hasn't been used in 10
Years. Milage 42k!


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> F-Type


Beats me how they have got away with producing the car with such an uncomfortable seat, all the Gaydon test drivers all reported back problems after only half hour of been in the car but still, looks good through.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)




----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Currently undergoing restoration so in the garage in bits.......


----------



## bustermonkey (Aug 1, 2009)

This was our mini, used all year round. Had to sell it though because of back surgery Ive had. It was just to harsh for me.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

A quick revisit to this thread as mines now built and on my drive.I waited along time for this car, but it was definitely worth it, its bloody fantastic.


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

True Brit no German sh*t


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Some lovely cars in here! Gotta love a brit car


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, yes if only they were so refined when built originally, so lets here it for all the dedicated workers of their cars


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

lofty said:


> A quick revisit to this thread as mines now built and on my drive.I waited along time for this car, but it was definitely worth it, its bloody fantastic.


need more pictures of this, looks amazing mate


----------



## CPM1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine before a clean ... I've never owned a non UK built car


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Lofty that Jag is awesome


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've only got the photos I took at the dealers on Monday, I'll try and get some better ones at the weekend:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## billybadger (Jul 30, 2012)

Lou_m said:


>


One car that's on my list to own one day :argie:


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Lots of Real Mini's in here. Here's another to stick in the pot...


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

lofty said:


> I've only got the photos I took at the dealers on Monday, I'll try and get some better ones at the weekend:


Thats a stunning car you got there mate. :argie::argie:


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's a 1967 Daimler Double Six Coupe, very rare here in Australia. Pics are after a quick 2 hour show prep consisting of Poorboys Black Hole, Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro and Duragloss Aquawax


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

ocdetailer said:


> Here's a 1967 Daimler Double Six Coupe, very rare here in Australia. Pics are after a quick 2 hour show prep consisting of Poorboys Black Hole, Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro and Duragloss Aquawax


luv that:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## ghall2004 (May 3, 2011)

94 Rover 220 Coupe Turbo


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

I guess it would be rude not to include my little MG in this...


20130922-20130922-IMG_7403 by Mean & Green, on Flickr


20120417-20120417-IMG_8704 by Mean & Green, on Flickr


7 by Mean & Green, on Flickr


20130805-20130805-IMG_6724 by Mean & Green, on Flickr


20130614-20130614-IMG_6334 by Mean & Green, on Flickr


20130315-20130315-IMG_5191 by Mean & Green, on Flickr

10 years of ownership from new and I still love it.


----------



## ghall2004 (May 3, 2011)

that is stunning, proper outstanding


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That little MG looks fantastic. It is greener than Robin Hoods best suit.


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## simonpj145 (May 7, 2007)

My pride n joy


----------



## Nicholsonsimon (Mar 27, 2012)

*F Type R cleaned up.*

Just cleaned and dried. I'm new to this so detailing will come later once I've got more time.


----------

